# What I have been working on lately part II



## greenleecustomcalls (Feb 8, 2017)

Here is the rest, Turkey Tube Calls, out of Walnut, Ash, Hackberry, and Mesquite, Some new Wood Duck Calls, made from Red heart and Holley, walnut and Antler, Osage Orange and Antler, Spalted Elm and African Blackwood. Another Turkey Trumpets (Mesquite/ Antler/ African Blackwood), a new type turkey or coyote drag,(Oak and para cord) . Turkey Pot Call Strikers, made from Ash, Hickory, Pecan, Persimmon, Eastern Red cedar, Paduk, Ipe, Osage Orange, and Mesquite. Think that is all, but there was so many to take pics of I might have missed something, but you get the general ideal, have individual pics of all if interested. The finishes are CA Glossy, Teak Oil (Tube Calls) and Tru Oil


I have also been working on pot calls but haven't completed the finish and such on them as of yet. Hopefully will get it done before this weekend

Reactions: Like 7 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 8, 2017)

Looks like you've got the full orchestra of calls there! Very nice work. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jim Beam (Feb 8, 2017)

I don't know what any of those things do, but you sure did a sweet job making them!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## greenleecustomcalls (Feb 8, 2017)

Thanks Jim they are all for hunting in one way or the other, Some are for turkeys others are for Predator (coyote mainly) Also there are some drags there to get them out of the woods


----------



## Blueglass (Feb 9, 2017)

I really like the texturing.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Feb 9, 2017)

Beautiful calls, you really run the gambit! Tony


----------



## Wildthings (Feb 9, 2017)

greenleecustomcalls said:


> Also there are some drags there to get them out of the woods



Aha! I was trying to figure out why that cord was in that 5th picture that way!!


----------



## greenleecustomcalls (Feb 9, 2017)

Barry, that is an old style game drag, one like my grandfather use to have. I just recreated it with 550 cord. The cord actually stows up in the handle so its pack easily. But they are made to drag your animal out of the woods. Works great for stinky coyotes


----------



## Ray D (Feb 9, 2017)

Great calls. I really like your stippling work.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## greenleecustomcalls (Feb 9, 2017)

Ty Ray, I been doing it awhile on calls think it adds a custom look. just hard to do it to a nice piece of figured wood, so I usually use it for plain type wood. Also, if you are going to do a CA finish its not option, but for tru oil finish or teak oil works great

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ray D (Feb 9, 2017)

greenleecustomcalls said:


> Ty Ray, I been doing it awhile on calls think it adds a custom look. just hard to do it to a nice piece of figured wood, so I usually use it for plain type wood. Also, if you are going to do a CA finish its not option, but for tru oil finish or teak oil works great


I agree, definitely gives them a custom look. Are you using a diamond bit? I have messed around with the technique but definitely need more practice.


----------



## greenleecustomcalls (Feb 9, 2017)

I just use some regular bur end bits, and some old dental bits my father gave me.


----------

